# [Installation] fsck.ext3 : No such file or directory while t

## Jericho

Bonjour,

Ce matin, j'ai tenté d'installer pour la première fois une Gentoo. Je pense que tout s'est bien déroulé... jusqu'au premier redémarrage.

Mon grub à l'air de bien fonctionner mais lorsque j'arrive à l'étape Checking root filesysteme ... (avec une petite étoile verte à gauche), j'ai ceci :

fsck.ext3 : No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda2

/dev/sda2 :

The superblock could not be read or does describe a correct ext2 filesysteme.

Plus un conseil de lancer e2fsck -b un chiffre et mon device, ce que j'ai immédiatement fait, ca n'a rien changé.

Voici mes partitions :

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux       --> Mon boot

/dev/sda2               6        1280    10241437+  83  Linux      --> Mon /

/dev/sda3            5545        9541    32105902+  83  Linux   

/dev/sda4            9542        9729     1510110    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            9542        9729     1510078+  82  Linux swap / Solaris     --> Ma swap

J'ai l'impression que l'erreur vient du fstab mais je ne vois pas ou...

# <fs>            <mountpoint>    <type>        <opts>        <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1        /boot        ext3        noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/sda2        /        ext3        noatime        0 1

/dev/sda5        none        swap        sw        0 0

/dev/cdrom        /mnt/cdrom    audo        noauto,ro    0 0

#/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy    auto        noauto        0 0

shm            /dev/shm    tmpfs        nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, ce serait bien sympa   :Wink: 

Merci d'avance!

----------

## Desintegr

À mon avis, tu n'as pas du compilé les bonnes options pour ton chipset dans le noyau.

----------

## Jericho

Je viens de revérifier tout en fonction de la doc... Je ne vois pas ou j'aurais pu me tromper (enfin, j'aurais pu me tromper partout mais j'ai vraiment suivi la doc à la ligne). :/

----------

## Desintegr

 *Jericho wrote:*   

> Je viens de revérifier tout en fonction de la doc... Je ne vois pas ou j'aurais pu me tromper (enfin, j'aurais pu me tromper partout mais j'ai vraiment suivi la doc à la ligne). :/

 

Tu utilises genkernel ou un noyau configuré à la main ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Je penche pour le même problème que desintegr.... verifies en faisant un lspci que tu as bien compilé en dur le support qui va bien pour ton contrôleur sata et dans la section files system que les support ext3 et ext2 soient bien compilés eux aussi..(enfin ça c'est à mon avis par défaut mais sait on jamais)

----------

## Jericho

Support ext2 et ext3 OK.

lspci : 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 0 :Cool: 

03:01.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

Edit : J'utilise le noyeau Gentoo

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si le noyau démarre bien, je penserai plutôt à un problème de Udev.

----------

## Jericho

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Si le noyau démarre bien, je penserai plutôt à un problème de Udev.

 

J'ai vu qu'il fallait peut-être changer quelque chose dans le "rc"? De auto à udev?

Edit : Je viens d'essayer de modifier dans le /etc/conf.d/rc   le auto de DEVICE à udev mais ca fait toujours le meme probleme.

----------

## Bio

Quelles sont les options de ton kernel qui sont compilées dans le menu

```

Device Drivers -->

   Serial ATA (prod).... --->

```

Il se peut en effet que ton contrôleur SATA ne soit pas compilé et donc ton disque reconnu comme hda et pas sda. D'où la confusion au boot.

A la vue de ton lspci ça me fait penser à un portable Dell (j'ai bon?). Si c'est bien le cas depuis le kernel 2.6.22 (si ma mémoire est bonne) il faut complétement désactiver la prise en charge de l'IDE dans le kernel pour que le SATA soit pris en compte.

----------

## Jericho

Dell Inspiron 6000, bien joué  :Wink: 

Je vérifie ca tout de suite, je dois désactiver l'IDE? C'est à dire décocher partout ou il est écrit IDE?

----------

## Jericho

Device Drivers -->

   Serial ATA (prod).... ---> 

J'en ai plusieurs qui sont cochés là-dedans mais je ne sais pas lesquels doivent l'être et lesquels pas?

Edit : Si je désactive complètement l'IDE comme tu dis (euhh je ne sais pas comment faire d'ailleurs), mon lecteur optique sera quand même reconnu?

----------

## gglaboussole

oui...il s'appelera /dev/sr... au lieu de /dev/hd... c'est ce que l'on appelle le "full libata"..l IDE c'est bientôt deprecated, libata pour gérer le sata et le pata (pata=IDE) à toi de cocher les options qui concernent tes chipsets que la commande lspci t'indique

----------

## Bio

 *Jericho wrote:*   

> Device Drivers -->
> 
>    Serial ATA (prod).... ---> 
> 
> J'en ai plusieurs qui sont cochés là-dedans mais je ne sais pas lesquels doivent l'être et lesquels pas?
> ...

 

Déjà pour valider l'hypothèse des disques reconnus comme hda et non sda tu peux booter avec le liveCD et modifier ton /etc/fstab afin que tous les sda deviennent hda.

Par exemple

```

/dev/sda1 /boot ext3 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda5 none swap sw 0 0 

```

devient

```

/dev/hda1 /boot ext3 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0 

```

Ensuite tu reboot et tu vois ce qui se passe. Si tu n'as plus le problème alors ça vient bien du contrôleur SATA non reconnu.

Dans ce cas voici ce qu'il te faudra compiler dans ton kernel pour l'activer au regard des infos de ton lspci

```

Device drivers --->

   SATA (bla bla bla) --->

      <*> AHCI SATA Support

      <*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

(tu peux désactiver) le reste

```

La tu remodifies ton /etc/fstab pour qu'il pointe à nouveau sur sda, tu copies ton nouveau noyau sur /boot, tu t'assures que grub.conf pointe bien sur ce nouveau noyau et tu reboot...

Si au reboot ça ne marche toujours pas alors vire le support IDE de ton kernel comme j'en faisais part dans mon dernier message.

```

Device drivers --->

      [ ] ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (le décocher s'il est coché)

```

recopie du kernel, regrub.conf, rererereboot   :Wink: 

Edit :

Pour info : comment identifer le driver de ton kernel à compiler?

Selon ton lspci ta carte SATA est la suivante :

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

En parcourant les différents drivers du menu SATA du kernel tu tombes rapidement sur le bon :

Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

----------

## Jericho

Merci pour vos réponses! 

Je suis tes consignes Bio et je vous dis que qu'il en retourne.

----------

## Jericho

 *Bio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Pour info : comment identifer le driver de ton kernel à compiler?
> ...

 

Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas du tout comment trouver   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Jericho

Et bien, nous avons un Dr House, ton diagnostic était parfait Bio, j'ai modifié mon fstab en hda et... ca boot !!! 

Je suis donc allé voir dans mon menuconfig et 

Device drivers --->

   SATA (bla bla bla) --->

      <*> AHCI SATA Support

      <*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

c'était déjà fait, j'ai donc enlevé 

Device drivers --->

      [ ] ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (le décocher s'il est coché) 

Remodifié mon grub avec du sda... et... j'ai de nouveau mon erreur :/

Edit : Quel gros crabe je fais... J'ai oublié de "make && make modules_install"... -.-

----------

## Bio

Donc c'est bien un problème de SATA, en ajustant ton kernel tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre  :Wink: 

Pour le reste bon courage... Je finis l'install de Gentoo sur mon Inspiron 9400, j'en ai bavé, bien plus que mes desktops....

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Jericho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Device drivers --->
> 
>    SATA (bla bla bla) --->
> ...

 

Heu, j'ai bien compris ?

Sinon pour le noyau make && make install && make modules_install

1: ne pas oublier éventuellement monter /boot avant (c'est con mais ça m'arrive)

2: Configurer grub pour charger le noyau /boot/vmlinuz, pour qu'il lance automatiquement le dernier noyau installé.

----------

## Bio

C'était ça qu'il fallait comprendre   :Razz:  Enfin j'espére   :Wink: 

 *Jericho wrote:*   

> c'était déjà fait, j'ai donc enlevé 
> 
> Device drivers --->
> 
>       [ ] ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (le décocher s'il est coché)

 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Oui c'est mieux.

Bon ça ma permis de mettre la vrai commande d'installation d'un nouveau noyau.

----------

